# Finally 900 hp RB26 Build to Begin



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

whats up everyone. my name is haithum living in New York. I own a shop here and one of the very few that specialize in Nissan motors. Anyways lets get straight to the point. We are finally beginning to build our shop drag car which is actually a 1997 Nissan 240sx (silvia) with the GODZILLA engine in it. I will post pics as soon as possibler of the progress so far. We are hoping to power 900-1000hp and will be used for drag racing. Heres a brief mod list so far

*R32 Rb26dett*

- Completely port and polished head with all JUN components
- CP pistons (stock bore)
- JUN rods
- JUN oil pump
- N1 water pump
- Completely balanced, micropolished, blueprinted rotating assembly
- ATI dampner
- OS Giken R3C clutch



We still have much more to go obviously but plan on been done before NOV 8 which is BF Goodrich Street Wars located in a well known track in New Jersey.
Its an event which races the American "muscle" cars VS Imports. For engine management we will be using WOLF 500 complete unit and will more than likely be using methanol for race days. We still have lots more parts to get (waiting on a few sponsors to send) and have a lot of work to do to my rear end to handle the power. We will also be utilizing our factory crank which is of an r33 rb. 

Stay tuned guys for pics of the build ill try to make it as interesting as possible:thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice work, good luck with the build!


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

and by the way we will be experimented for the first time with the HOLSET HX55 turbo for this project so lets see how we do with that


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Twins? Will be interesting to see what numbers it pulls.


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

twins would be impossible to install on this setup due to the fact that there is no room what so ever in the 240sx as is. and let me tell you that turbo is huge and heavy!!!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah right, just had a look on the website and it looks like its good for 450hp? Unless i'm looking at the wrong one!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Good luck with the build bro,keep us updated.


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

SmigzyGTR, i think you are definitely looking at the wrong one because we had just finished a Mitsubishi build with a HX50 and were able to pump out 630hp to the wheels! the hx55 is rated at approx. 800-1000hp depending on setup and tuning


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Ah right, just had a look on the website and it looks like its good for 450hp? Unless i'm looking at the wrong one!


Err mate, a HX55 is a BIG BIG turbo. In physical size it makes a T51R look like a baby, even my HX40 is bigger than one on the outside.

A HX40 is 700bhp+ worth of turbo.

HX50 is next one up, and so on...

If you are looking at the Holset website, thats diesel numbers, and numbers of them not trying very hard, its like saying stock GTR turbos are good for 140bhp each or whatever they push at standard boost.


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

just a very quick update, we are fabricating the motor and tranny mounts in order for us to install the rb26 into the 240sx, we are also custom fabricating our one piece driveshaft, and doing all the wiring for the swap. Just wanted to finish these little things by the time we finish the motor up and to save some time just to make sure the "Muscle" car guys dont have to miss their ass beating. hahaha


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Awsome build you're doing :thumbsup:
Any chance we can enjoy some piccies...?


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

will post pics later tonight


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

SteveN said:


> Err mate, a HX55 is a BIG BIG turbo. In physical size it makes a T51R look like a baby, even my HX40 is bigger than one on the outside.
> 
> A HX40 is 700bhp+ worth of turbo.
> 
> ...


Ah right, my bad, cheers Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Also, for the guy thats started the thread, could you possibly measure your compressor inducer and exducer sizes for me please?

Just I "thought" I had a HX40 (the ID tag is missing from my turbo, tho its brand new), going by the measurments the inducer was about GT4088 size, just with a MUCH MUCH bigger exducer.
But I have just found this pic, the first Holset ive found with an identical compressor housing, and it says HX55 on it...!
hx55.jpg (image)

And look at mine, which I thought, going by inducer size, would be a HX40...

http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj282/RedlineStav/Photo-0137.jpg
http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj282/RedlineStav/Photo-0130.jpg
http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj282/RedlineStav/Photo-0134e.jpg
http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj282/RedlineStav/Photo-0131.jpg

identical, no?


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

It will be interesting to see how the Wolf engine management works out, we have dealers here in the UK that sell the kits


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Ah right, my bad, cheers Steve :thumbsup:


Holset rate all their turbos based on their ability to make power on Diesel engines, you'll find a turbo rated to make ~450hp on a Diesel will make a metric fxxkload more than that on petrol 

Its been a while since I'd looked at/played with Holset turbos but the way I remember them HX35s and HX40s, if not even HX50s all look externally almost exactly the same- HX35 compressor housings are huge for the power they make. Its the wheel sizes, and of course the tendancy of the turbine housings to get bigger and bigger as you go HX35, HX40 and above.


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

*Some Pics*

Alright guys here are some pics of the prep work and some parts and what not.
I will measure the turbo for the person asking for that info, and the Wolf is one of the best engine management that ive worked with and tuned with amazing results. Sorry guys im new to this forum game so heres the link to the pics


http://photobucket.com/rb26pics_photos


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Looking good so far.
What tranny are you looking to use and what times do you think you'll need to be competitive?

Rob


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

I was just about to ask the same Q, What tranny are you guys gonna use ? the rb25's will not take the abuse in the drag


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

**** me thats big LOL, i stand corrected, TBH its the first time I've heard of them.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I noticed a bell housing for sale on Yahoo Japan to adapt the Mk4 Supra gearbox too a RB26, that would do the job if you could find out who makes them


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

well as far as tranny goes, we are going to use the rb25 tranny for the initial break-in and tuning than after every gear is shattered, LOL, we will be installing a dogbox race transmission that was actually for a RX7 (modifications needed, 3rd time installing one of these). Believe it or not we are also going to customize the rear end with a Mustang rear because i doubt the rear end we have now with whatever LSD i might have is going to hold the power and abuse. (lets hope the muscle guys dont know about that hahah)


----------



## Lou Rob (Aug 2, 2008)

Will the car you are building be competing against brent raus eagle talon and the awsome mazworx's sr22vet powered s15 as they are both high 6's capable and run constant low 7's ?


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

good luck with the build!!...hang on...tweenie said he was over in the states...

you guys doing your own mapping etc? 

keep us posted on the holsetts...some guys in the UK use them but little is known on the whole.

:thumbsup:


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

we do all mapping/tuning ourselves on all cars, almost a two week waiting list to get your car tuned by us. Anyways i definitely will keep you guys up to date with what happens with the Holset as well as the use of the Wolf engine managment. 
Lou Rob--- we will probably not compete with Brian Rau's or Maxworz due to the fact that we are aiming to create a Super street/Drag car unlike them who have strict drag car with heavy body modifications. We will be actually utilizing full body weight but of course reduce all the weight we can and keep it looking like a street car-- extreme "sleeper"


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like a very interesting project, good luck on the build, allthough I think you wont even need it 
And making a sleeper ones every while is even better then a full drag car I suppose :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Rob (Aug 2, 2008)

max power rb said:


> Lou Rob--- we will probably not compete with Brian Rau's or Maxworz due to the fact that we are aiming to create a Super street/Drag car unlike them who have strict drag car with heavy body modifications. We will be actually utilizing full body weight but of course reduce all the weight we can and keep it looking like a street car-- extreme "sleeper"


 thanks for clearing that. All the best with the project :thumbsup:


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

*Quick Update*

due to the fact that the rb head was just sitting there on the bench, already port and polished, i decided to skip going to the gym after work and literally built the whole head (assembled everything, made sure of all clearances, and installed the cams + the gears) now the head doesnt have to sit there on the bench all unhappy. I will be finishing the complete balance of all rotating assembly this week hopefully (busy building 1100 hp Supra). And still waiting for my JUN head + main studs to come in.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Is the supra your as well and where are the pics of all this niceness.


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

supra is not mine, it is one of our best customer's vehicle but due to the fact that one of his other car that we built as well, 730hp rx7, was stolen, he asked us to not reveal this vehicle to anyone. trust me i want to take pics and put in my portfolio in our shop but i have to respect the customers requests.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

I can understand,that must have been a big loss.
Now get some more of your pics up you're starving us.


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

just waiting for rotating assembly to come from my machine shop, which i own as well so i made them finish mine as priority, so i can start assembling block


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

sorry everyone for not posting any updates, due to owner of the property selling the porperty without any notice, we were forced to look for another location (garage) in a impossibly short period of time, but we ended up finding 2 small locations, one for our machine shop and one with the lifts, etc.

anyways for new updates, i finished fabricating the motor and tranny mounts as well as the one piece driveshaft. (will soon post pics) now ill get the block back on the engine stand and start working on that


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm running a T51Kai and thats laggy as hell, what would the Holset HX55 be like ?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

skylion said:


> I'm running a T51Kai and thats laggy as hell, what would the Holset HX55 be like ?


all in the mapping dude 



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

that is very right, its all about the tuning BUT the fact that i customized it help as well. To be specific, i have been testing different exhaust housing on different turbos, particularly larger turbos, to try to sort of "create" the "best" turbo. the end result is a HX55 with custom made exhaust housing that gets almost full spool at 4700-5500 rpm, of course involves PROPER tuning/mapping


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

max power rb said:


> well as far as tranny goes, we are going to use the rb25 tranny for the initial break-in and tuning than after every gear is shattered, LOL, we will be installing a dogbox race transmission that was actually for a RX7 (modifications needed, 3rd time installing one of these). Believe it or not we are also going to customize the rear end with a Mustang rear because i doubt the rear end we have now with whatever LSD i might have is going to hold the power and abuse. (lets hope the muscle guys dont know about that hahah)



GTR diff and shafts bolt into the 240sx. Alot less work than trying to fit a mustang rear end


----------



## max power rb (Dec 27, 2007)

*DUE TO UNFORTUNATE ISSUES COMPLETE MOTOR ASSEMBLY IS FOR SALE!!!*

I am selling everything in motor assembly due to unfortunate and sad family issues. Willing to part out or sell complete assembly. To submit offers email me at [email protected]. I know this isnt the right place to put for sale items but please bear with me cause i honestly did not have time at the moment to start a for sale thread trying to get this situation taken care of. Most parts are listed on the thread and everything is new.


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

awwww man no pics?


----------

